# [Hilfe] Federgabel Montieren [ZR Race 7.0 2012]



## Nichtswisser (14. September 2012)

Ich hatte ein Problem mit der Federgabel und hab heute Ersatz bekommen. Mein Problem ist das ich jetzt so ziemlich alles bereit zum verschrauben habe, allerdings ist noch ein grauer an einer Seite offener Plastikring über von dem ich nicht sicher bin wo er hin gehört.

Der Ring ist wie gesagt grau und an einer Seite offen, ungefähr nen Zentimeter hoch mit dem ungefährem Durchmesser der Stange der Federgabel. Wo hin gehört der jetzt?

MFG und danke schon mal.


----------



## filiale (14. September 2012)

-Welches Federgabel Modell ist es denn, dann muß man nicht erst auf der Homepage suchen. 
-Stell mal bitte ein Bild hier vom Ring ein.
-Was ist eine "Stange der Federgabel" ?

War das vielleicht ein Transportschutz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtswisser (14. September 2012)

- Federgabel ist eine Rock Shox SID RL. 

Und hier ist ein Bild von dem Plastikring:







PS: Denke nicht das es sich um einen Transportschutz handelt, bin recht sicher das der Ring schon irgendwo montiert war als ich die Federgabel zum Einschicken ausgebaut habe. Ist halt nur schon ein paar Wochen her.


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (14. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung, aber sieht aus wie ein Reduzierstück, könnte z. B. für die PopLoc Fernbedienung sein 
Aber wie gesagt, hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2012)

nimm mal die obere abdeckung deines steuersatzes ab und mach ein foto.


----------



## Nichtswisser (15. September 2012)

Hab gefunden wo es hingehört. Das Stück dient dazu die Stange die von der Federgabel zum Lenker hoch geht zusätzlich von ober her mittig zu fixieren. Hab jetzt alles zusammengebaut und gerade die erste Probefahrt hinter mir (~17km). 

Wirklich Gelände hab ich noch nicht getestet da hier alles noch recht nass ist, soweit scheint aber alles IO zu sein. Rappelt und klappert nix, und Bremse und Federgabel tun was sie sollen soweit ich das testen konnte. Werde mir jetzt erstmal ne Dusche gönnen denn mir scheint ich trage den halben Waldweg noch mit mir rum


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. September 2012)

Hi Nichtswisser,

der Ring muss oben zwischen Steuerlager und Gabelschaft geschoben werden. Dann Abdeckkappe drauf und gut ist!

Hoffe, das hat dir weitergeholfen!

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------

